# Laptop for DAD



## $hadow (Jul 5, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
85k but can be stretched to 1,00,000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
should be 15'' or less

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:any brand will do
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
office purposes, hd movies but back must be good 5hr plus would be great

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
he will be using it in his chamber so any screen will do

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
This laptop has to be purchased in the next week coz his birthday is coming and me and my brother is gifting it, as stated above battery life is required. I was thinking about samsung series 9 ultrabook, but not exactly sure about it so guys suggestion needed as early as possible. Purchase can be local or online but if service is needed it should be quick.


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 5, 2013)

IMO you dont need to spend that much for the uses you stated....


----------



## rouble (Jul 5, 2013)

Would recommend you to look for the HP Elitebook or the good old and reliable Lenovo Thinkpad..


----------



## amg009 (Jul 5, 2013)

What about the new razor blade....?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> IMO you dont need to spend that much for the uses you stated....



+1 . For such purposes , I laptop costing 40k is more than enough. Unless its for gaming , 80k-1l aren't required for office laptop.

Shiva


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

Yup a laptop in this range will overkill according to your dad's requirements


----------



## rouble (Jul 5, 2013)

Of course the budget is mindblowing unless you need an Apple!!


----------



## $hadow (Jul 5, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> +1 . For such purposes , I laptop costing 40k is more than enough. Unless its for gaming , 80k-1l aren't required for office laptop.
> 
> Shiva


 You will not use a 40k laptop in a board meeting where others are using MB and you are using a cheap looking device. Elegance and good look is must from my point of view.


----------



## adityamakkar (Jul 5, 2013)

Get a macbook air.


----------



## rouble (Jul 5, 2013)

Got you..Then go for Elitebook or Thinkpad..Class, elegance, royalty..got everything you need!!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

Would advice mac book air then..  They have also refreshed their series so you will get Haswell therefore better battery as per your dad's need and in looks apple is always awesome everybody knows that


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Would advice mac book air then..  They have also refreshed their series so you will get Haswell therefore better battery as per your dad's need and in looks apple is always awesome everybody knows that



As most people use Windows, adjusting to Mac OS would be difficult for his dad


----------



## $hadow (Jul 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> As most people use Windows, adjusting to Mac OS would be difficult for his dad



So what is the word of advice
How about a MB with windows???


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 5, 2013)

I suggest get any ultrabook you find that looks sexy/professional...BTW what kind of applications are your dad gonna use


----------



## $hadow (Jul 6, 2013)

The stuff he will be doing can be done on a simple 25k laptop i.e. ms office and other presentation work. It is look and class which is going to matter for him.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2013)

Samsung Series 9 ultrabook ?? or Dell XPS 12 ?? or Lenovo thinkpad ?


----------



## rouble (Jul 6, 2013)

Dude go for this..Laptops | HP® India 
I find it the best in this range..Beats everyone in class and elegance..Better than Thinkpad.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

rouble said:


> Dude go for this..Laptops | HP® India
> I find it the best in this range..Beats everyone in class and elegance..Better than Thinkpad.



AFAIK they are not easily available like other consumer laptops..
they tend to be heavy tanks..

I would suggest any good 14" Ultrabook in 45k range

Alternately MBP15 / rMBP 13


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 6, 2013)

If your dad can't move to mac then I would recommend you to go for dell xps 13 or xps 14 according to his needs and your budget. Or else if you can delay( which is quiet difficult in ur case as u need to gift him on his b'day) wait for Haswell..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 6, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> If your dad can't move to mac then I would recommend you to go for dell xps 13 or xps 14 according to his needs and your budget. Or else if you can delay( which is quiet difficult in ur case as u need to gift him on his b'day) wait for Haswell..



Well haswell is certainly out of my view coz I do not have time. Actually I am looking forward for series9 sammy ultrabook coz just a few hours ago contacted a local shop to figure out elitebook availability and he told me 15 to 20 days. looks like either it is dell or sammy.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well haswell is certainly out of my view coz I do not have time. Actually I am looking forward for series9 sammy ultrabook coz just a few hours ago contacted a local shop to figure out elitebook availability and he told me 15 to 20 days. looks like either it is dell or sammy.



Yup you won't get elitebook that easy

And both series 9 and xps series are up to mark in term of performance and class (looks, feel)  so you can go for any of them close eyes

But keep in mind that After sale service of dell is better than that of Sammy


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

Best Ultrabooks In India 2013 | Digit Top 10

This might be thing OP would like to see..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 6, 2013)

@deepanshuchg I am actually tilted towards sammy coz the aluminium and chrome finish it offers it just looks wow. And as far as service is concerned got an acquaintance in sammy he nearly set my machines right within 24hrs which is sometimes faster than Dell.

Thanx for the list mate@ Chaitanya


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2013)

Samsung Series 5 Ultra Touch seems to be good, save the rest
Samsung Series 5 Ultra Touch: An impressive touchscreen ultrabook Ultrabook | Ultrabooks | ThinkDigit Features


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> @deepanshuchg I am actually tilted towards sammy coz the aluminium and chrome finish it offers it just looks wow. And as far as service is concerned got an acquaintance in sammy he nearly set my machines right within 24hrs which is sometimes faster than Dell.
> 
> Thanx for the list mate@ Chaitanya



If that's the case you won't have to think anymore..  Go for sammy


----------



## rouble (Jul 6, 2013)

How about Dell Inspiron 15Z 5523?? I don't know what others think but spending that much on a Sammy laptop..Very new as far as laptops are concerned..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 6, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Samsung Series 5 Ultra Touch seems to be good, save the rest
> Samsung Series 5 Ultra Touch: An impressive touchscreen ultrabook Ultrabook | Ultrabooks | ThinkDigit Features



Well this one looks nice and also weight less looks like I need to consider this before buying.


----------



## nitheeshr (Jul 8, 2013)

what about hp envy spectre ?
*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-spectre-x...G5BP&ref=09f43a4a-7a75-4814-8b05-f0b0d2123797


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 9, 2013)

^^Niiice one..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2013)

Well finally I gifted Dad Samsung Series 9 (NP-900X3C) and it id f***ing awesome.
Thanx a ton to all for helping me decide this one.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well finally I gifted Dad Samsung Series 9 (NP-900X3C) and it id f***ing awesome.
> Thanx a ton to all for helping me decide this one.



Wow... Congrats on the purchase!!! 
Could you post some pics and a short review if you have the time...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well finally I gifted Dad Samsung Series 9 (NP-900X3C) and it id f***ing awesome.
> Thanx a ton to all for helping me decide this one.



Congo man!!


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2013)

Well will try to do so


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

Anything thats make to top of thinkDigit's list is eyes closed awesome thingy..
Samsung Series 9 (NP-900X3C) Review Ultrabook | Ultrabooks | ThinkDigit Reviews

& ur lappy(err ur dad's lappy) makes it to top of list .. . very niiice..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Anything thats make to top of thinkDigit's list is eyes closed awesome thingy..
> Samsung Series 9 (NP-900X3C) Review Ultrabook | Ultrabooks | ThinkDigit Reviews
> 
> & ur lappy(err ur dad's lappy) makes it to top of list .. . very niiice..



Thanx mate


----------

